# Need saddle pad to lift front of saddle: Suggestions?



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

My horse April has a classic QH build and wears a full QH bar saddle. i took her to the best saddle fitter in the area and bought a saddle that seemed to fit her really well. My problem now is that the saddle seems to drop too low on the front, leaving the back of the saddle tilted up. My friend suggested a saddle pad that has the extra padding in the front that she uses with a couple of her QH that have a similar build. 


My question to you is this: What saddle pad would you recommend that will address the problem and is a good value?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> i took her to the best saddle fitter in the area and bought a saddle that seemed to fit her really well.


What did the saddle fitter say? My saddle fitter does the entire process - saddle AND pad.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I haven't taken her back to the saddle fitter, mainly because it takes the better part of a day to trailer her there.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

HAs your horse changed alot ? I think I'd be having a chat with the saddle fitter. Sounds like they sold you a saddle they had as opposed to one that fits.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, she has gotten thicker this summer and in general since I got the saddle, so that could be what is happening, because I remember the saddle fitting very nicely to my untrained eye.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless she has muscled up, fat squashes and shouldn't change the fit of the saddle. Lots of people say they are fitters when they are merely sales clerks. The only true fitters belong to the Master Saddlers of America and are certified. Most saddlemakers understand fit but they can be scarce in some locales. I agree with Joe, you need to have a chat with this "fitter". It's like asking a car salesman what car is best suited to you.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, we have been doing hills and long, long trots. She has always been a beauty, but now she is a brick house. It could be muscle.

Thank you for the suggestions. I have called the fitter and we are meeting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It sounds like it's either too wide or too narrow. Can you get pics for us?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

either way the answer is a properly fit saddle. Pads arnt the answer.


----------

